

Travel like the Jestons with the hoverbike - efader
http://www.trendslate.com/2011/06/11/jetson-like-transportation-with-hoverbike/

======
ColinWright
More details in yesterdays submission, with much discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2640972>

